# Driver for LG GH22NP20 DVD Burner



## Fox34 (Feb 5, 2009)

I got a DVD burner, or what I thought was a normal dvd burner from newegg, and I went cheap and got this LG DVD-RAM drive I guess it what it is actually referred as. So now I tried to burn an ISO onto a DVD and nothing works, windows even says its like a CD-ROM drive. So I hit the internets and found out everyone has this problem and cannot find a driver download anywhere just mentions of people finding it on other forums but I cant get it because I'm not part of the forum...So I cant find it and getting really irritated, I hope you guys can help me out the model exactly is an LG,  HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 5, 2009)

Windows XP and Vista should recognize this drive automaticaly.. the drive may be defect


----------



## nafets (Feb 5, 2009)

As the previous poster said, you shouldn't need any additional driver for your DVD burner to work properly. What does the Driver File Details window show for your DVD burner?

Start button ---> Run. Type in devmgmt.msc and hit enter.
Expand DVD/CD-ROM drives and double click on your DVD burner.
In the window that pops up click on the Driver tab. Click on the Driver Details button.
Paste an image of Driver File Details window here for us to see or tell what driver files are listed.

An example from my system:


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 5, 2009)

If other people are having this issue a firmware update might be needed, if not then I'd say it's a defect with your particular drive.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you give us the model number of the drive or at least a newegg link?


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp

You might start here; see where it leads.


----------



## nafets (Feb 5, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Can you give us the model number of the drive or at least a newegg link?



It's in the thread's title. 

Newegg link - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rners+(RW+Drives)-_-LG+ELECTRONICS-_-27136144


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for the reply's guys, and I know how the drivers in xp are detected automatically, but I read about this crappy drive online and for some reason everyone says it needs special firmware to run correctly, cause even xp has it show up as a cd-rom drive.


----------



## Fox34 (Feb 8, 2009)

also,


----------



## nafets (Feb 8, 2009)

The drive is obviously installed and detected properly in Windows, so hopefully the drive just needs newer firmware.

If you haven't already, try following the link posted by above by Don. There should be a .zip file that is a Firmware Downloader. Give that a shot and see if it updates the firmware on your drive.

Let us know how it goes...


----------

